# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  قاضي متغطرس

## عادل البكار

[align=justify]
"عضو نيابة" متغطرس غريب الأطوار تتحدث إليه وهو في حالة ذهول مستمر ومتواصل كمن به مس من الشيطان، تمد إليه يدك لتصافحه فلا يكلف نفسه مجرد النظر إليك ، تلقي عليه السلام والتحية الموقرة المبجلة فلا يرد عليك حتى بأقل أو أدنى منها. تريد أن تطرح عليه قضية موكليك فيطلب منك الابتعاد عنه مترين إلى ثلاثة كأنك تحمل له حزاماً ناسفاً لا أوراق وقراطيس فيها مظالم موكليك.
هذا العضو المتغطرس ليس الوحيد في هذه البلاد أمثاله كثر من القضاة وأعضاء النيابة .
وأنت كمحامي ليس مطلوباً منك أكثر من أن تتعلم لغة القانون وتجيد فن التخاطب بلباقة وحسن تصرف..... ليس مطلوباً منك وليس واجباً عليك أن تدرس نفسية هذا القاضي أو ذاك حتى تعرف يوم سعده ويوم نحسه, وساعة سروره وساعة نكده, ولحظة طلوع السكر ولحظة هبوطه... لأنة في المحكمة أو النيابة موظف عام عليه أن يرمي نزقة وطيشه وحدة مزاجه في بيته وأن يكتمه في دولاب "غرفة نومه" ويخرج إلى الناس ويعتلي منصة الحكم وهو إنسان سوي.
هؤلاء المصابين بالأمراض والعاهات الاجتماعية والسلوكية والنفسية كيف وصلوا إلى هذه المناصب الرفيعة...وكيف يسمح لهم بأن يتولوا ذمام الخلق ... كيف يؤتمن مثل هؤلاء الطائشين والمستهترين على أموال الناس ودمائهم وأعراضهم .
من أوصلهم إلى هذه المواقع كيف تسللوا وكيف مروا....
نحن المحامين تفرض علينا مبادئ وأخلاقيات مهنتنا أن نتعامل مع السادة القضاة وأعضاء النيابة العامة بكل أدب واحترام فلا نناديهم بأسمائهم واحتراما وتوقيرا لهم نخاطب احدهم ب" ياسيدي " شخصياً أمج هذه العبارة ولا أتقبلها وإن كنت اضطر إليها أحيانا أو استحسنها مع من اجله واقدره من القضاة ....و المحامي في المقابل لا ينتظر من القاضي سوى ان يعامله بما يليق به كرجل قانون ويسعى إلى خدمة العدالة ... صحيح هناك محامين مسيئين يضللون العدالة ويكذبون وينتهكون القانون، يستحقون ما يلقونه من إهانات في ساحات المحاكم....ويجب على القاضي هنا أن يحيلهم إلى مجالس التأديب لتباشر إجراءات إسقاط عضويتهم من النقابة ....لكن المشكلة تكمن في أن لغة القانون وفن الاتصال وأدب الحوار بين القاضي والمحامي تكاد أن تكون معدومة

[/align]

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للمقال

القانون وعاء القيم 

ويجب التحلي بالأخلاق والسمعة الحسنة التي جاء بها ديننا الحنيف لمن يتولى القضاء

----------


## حسن رشوان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكر واجب لكاتب المقال, أوجزت وأنجزت.

----------

